# Help Identify my Chicken



## Jorge fernandez (May 14, 2020)

Hello i am new to this forum and just bought a chicken 2 weeks ago. The person i bought it from didn't know what kind of chicken it was. I will post a pic to see if any of you may know. Any info will be gladly appreciated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm awful at this but I'll take a swing at it. She's an Easter Egger. Maybe. I think they all laugh at me behind my back because I'm wrong so often. I guarantee someone will be along to either slap that down or agree.

BTW, is she the only bird? Chickens are flock animals and really need their own kind to be content.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Would need a better picture of the comb to be sure (and possibly a chick picture) I’m leaning towards olive egger or Easter egger.


----------



## Jorge fernandez (May 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm awful at this but I'll take a swing at it. She's an Easter Egger. Maybe. I think they all laugh at me behind my back because I'm wrong so often. I guarantee someone will be along to either slap that down or agree.
> 
> BTW, is she the only bird? Chickens are flock animals and really need their own kind to be content.


I just recently purchased 3 silkies a welsummer and a silver laced cochin. They are all getting along beautifully. The other chicks are all 10 days to 2 weeks old. They all sleep under her at night.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am so pleased to read that. And the fact they are using her as a surrogate Mom.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

My first thought was easter egger but I didn't think about an olive egger so it could be either


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Aren't they the same thing? Just an Easter Egger that lays Olive eggs.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I will defer to Mitzy for positive but they are basically the same just a different egg coloring gene, it does, technically, make them different as far as I know but I am not well versed in them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here we go. Because EEs lay blue eggs but they're not a blue Egger. And don't some of them lay other colors? Maryellen posted some amazing pics way back when with a rainbow of different color eggs from her birds. 

BTW, I'm not really asking you Sylie, especially since you already said you're not that familiar. I'm talking outloud.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

lol I kinda figured  These are good questions and I will be curious to hear answers


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Easter eggers are a cross breed where one parent is a blue layer and one is any other breed. 
Olive eggers are a blue Laying parent bred to a dark brown laying parent. Olive eggers can be classified as Easter eggers but Easter eggers can’t all be olive eggers.
Olive eggers also breed more true than Easter eggers, you don’t know what Easter eggers will produce as they can lay any color egg, olive eggers will only produce green/olive eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And there it is, you all taught me something else. Now if I can retain that information.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Well there ya go, very interesting info, I love learning something new, Thank you Mitzy


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Somewhere at some time someone said the hen determines egg color. But in rereading that, it's not true. Not if it's important for one to be a blue egg layer and one a dark brown egg layer to make an olive egger.


----------

